# McHale won't return as Wolves' coach



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

> MINNEAPOLIS (AP) -- Kevin McHale's 15-year run with his home-state Minnesota Timberwolves has come to an end.
> 
> A person with knowledge of the decision, speaking on condition of anonymity because an announcement had not been made, told The Associated Press on Wednesday that new basketball boss David Kahn would not retain McHale.
> 
> ...



http://www.nba.com/2009/news/06/17/mchale.out.wolves.ap/index.html


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

He was a decent coach, but the team needs to move on from the McHale era. I think its a positive direction, and a new fresh start. I am willing to work with that.


----------



## Spoiled Milk (Jun 22, 2009)

Great player, bad general manager. Good move by the T'Wolves, but I'm not sure what Kahn is capable to do with this franchise though.


----------

